# Looking for a new mod



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It's time for the NJ board to have a new moderator.

He must be knowledgeable about NJ surf fishing, ready to evangelize for P&S, get more people to post on this board.

Perks include: Supporter upgrade plus the ability to delete and edit threads, peek in on IP addresses and snoop around, getting griped at by me.

Let's hear the candidates...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

What about Sgt_Slough? He seems knowledgable about the NJ scene.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Boss,*

Talk to *Sgt_Slough *, he gets my vote! .....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

We have a NJ Board???    

Sgt_Slough, seems like a good choice
to me.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

I go with Sarge iffin' he'd be willing!

Or, we can buy Hat a house up there and make him the moderator, don't know how the hospitals are there, but what the heck, he would get use to living in Jersey, by the water.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I thing the Sarge would be a good one but if he was unwilling well I would then nominate Duke of Fluke. Hey why are a bunch of Md/DE and oversea guys responding to this anyway. Lets hear from the NJ residents. Speak up! Or forever hold your peace!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Flea....*

I would but I don't do much surf fising yet, but I am familiar with the hot spots.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*Mighty Kind*

Mighty kind of ya Jason


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Dang, forgot all about DOF!!!

He would also make an excellent, excellent
choice.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

you guys know who's qualified better than me,i'm just a beginner.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Duke of Fluke would be a great choice, as would Sgt_Slough. Either one of those two would be my choice.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

those 2 choices are both good ones


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Jas, good point, never really thought of the Duke, another fine one, and DOF, please accept my apologies, only went the Sarge's way, because, well, hell fished with him and the boy, and the boy could pick up where Dad lets off  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hi everybody, thanks for the nominations and kind words. 

Some here know me personally, some only by my posts here. I would like to offer an introduction or my resume so to speak.

First, let me say that I like this board because it is focused on shore based angling and quite honestly, I have found it to be the "purest" surf fishing board. This is the place to discuss serious pursuit of those species that become available to a shore based angler without "wading" through a bunch of off-topic posts. That is a credit to the members who post here. 

I had made it a goal for this spring/summer to become a more active participant on this board. I am a member of a surf fishing club and I fish about 15 tournaments a year on different beaches in New Jersey; I thought that a weekly update would be welcomed and appreciated. Personally, I live for surf fishing and fish nearly every weekend and often during the week. I am committed to learning, practicing and teaching the skills of an accomplished angler and the code of ethical sportsmanship. I believe strongly in responsible stewardship including _both_ conservation of habitat / species _and_ harvest. There is nothing wrong with taking a legal fish home for dinner.

I took up surf fishing as my primary fishing pursuit in the late 80's after getting married in '86; I taught SCUBA diving and mated on a 6 pack charterboat out of Wildwood NJ for five seasons before that and while the money was welcomed, the time away from my family wasn't. My kids have grown up on the beach. My son (15 y.o.) is two time Association of Surf Angling Clubs Youth Champion and fishes every weekend for the club and often outfishes the men on the team. My daughter (17 y.o) is also a sharpie, especially with the Kingfish (sea mullet).

I am also on the Board of Directors of the New Jersey Beach Buggy Association so I am intimately aware of and work for beach access issues in New Jersey. I am also a member of North Carolina Beach Buggy Association, Outer Banks Preservation Association, and the RFA.

Again, I appreciate the nominations and compliments and if chosen as NJ moderator, I would gladly try to serve this on-line community as well.

Thank you,

Rod


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

well rod we know each other and you've got my vote.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*Thanks but no thanks*

I appreciate the kind words folks, but I just can't devote the amount of time to the board that a good moderator should. Those of you have been around for a while know I used to post far more often than I do now. I can barely find time to fish more than once or twice a month let alone take on any moderator responsibilities. Sarge you have my vote. I'd love to see the Jersey board grow a little. So get to work!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Two very good candidates, but The Duke just made a very tough choice an easy one.

Sarge, let's hear a little reveille. You're the new mod.


----------

